# Newcomer



## Rons (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello, I'm new to this but enjoying what I have seen so far. It is interesting to read what people are doing with woodworking. Woodworking is my hobby and I'm at it everyday building some project and enjoy wood turning and most anything I can learn how to make. The ideas that I run across in the forums help alot, everyone seems to have their own ideas and all of them are very helpful. Retired with a shop full of ideas. Any help out there on lathe work would be a big help to me, I've learned some but have alot more to learn especially on the cutting tool end of it. 
Thanks Ron


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome to the site Ron. Great folks in here. Feel free to share pics of your projects or any advice you might have.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You didn't say what tools you presently have. As for some lathe/tool/projects, this site might interest you.


----------

